# Generator for a B544



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Our B544 doesn't have a rear bed and therefore doesn't have a 'garage' under it to carry loads of stuff in.

This means the height of anything carried is limited by the depth of the side pods.

We are considering buying a generator but are not sure if we can get a short fat one to fit the space under the van - has anyone solved this problem?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
I have a B584, if you install a bulk gas tank it will free up the gas locker which is ideally suited for a generator. I bought a Kipor 1000w its very good. Hope this helps,
Peter.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
I have a B584, if you install a bulk gas tank it will free up the gas locker which is ideally suited for a generator. I bought a Kipor 1000w its very good. Hope this helps,
Peter.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

teifiprt said:


> Hi,
> I have a B584, if you install a bulk gas tank it will free up the gas locker which is ideally suited for a generator. I bought a Kipor 1000w its very good. Hope this helps,
> Peter.


Exactly what we did - Kipor in the gas locker.

There are dozens of different size gennies around - It depends on what you intend to use it for. If its simply to recharge batteries and phones etc. then a 650W genny will fit almost anywhere. Granted if you want to boil kettles or run aircon units etc. then you have a different problem. Gas tank solution isn't the cheapest but it does give you much more freedom when in Europe and the LPG is around half the price of a calor bottle exchange


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, I also have a 1kw Kipor and the fuel cap can be "air locked". I keep mine in a side hatch but no petrol fumes escape from it anyway. Have you considered keeping one in a vacuum bag then transporting it in the toilet/shower.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far - our friend has a gas tank and keeps his generator in the gas locker but initially we didn't want to have to install a gas tank to make room for the generator 

We don't want the generator inside as we like to do short trips and use the loo and sit around the table.

It would have to fit in one of the squabs or in a side locker.

If it could be laid on one side this would help - I assume a 2 stroke would be O.K. but a 4 stroke would have potential problems with oil as well as fuel spilling out (2 stroke with seperate fuel tank, perhaps?).

Looking for something to run computers and the telly plus recharge the batteries. The ability to run the aircon would be interesting but is not a priority. Was initially thinking of a 1Kw Honda or similar.

It has just occured to me that narrow boats tend to have generators in boxes on the roof or the stern. Perhaps a box on a tow bar?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I've seen gennies mounted on platforms off the tow bar but they have always looked vulnerable to me and likely to be pinched. I guess one way would be to fix a box on to a bike rack and put the genny in there out of sight.

Just a thought


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

LittleGreyCat said:


> Thanks for the replies so far - our friend has a gas tank and keeps his generator in the gas locker but initially we didn't want to have to install a gas tank to make room for the generator
> 
> We don't want the generator inside as we like to do short trips and use the loo and sit around the table.
> 
> ...


I would be very wary of using just any generator, if it is a cheaper one's you mind that you blow the Electoblock.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I would check out outdoor bits, they have dimensions for all their Generators on the site.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

"Looking for something to run computers and the telly plus recharge the batteries. The ability to run the aircon would be interesting but is not a priority. Was initially thinking of a 1Kw Honda or similar. "

I know they're not cheap but have you considered the self-energy which gets mounted under the chassis - http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/power/generators/generator-SelfEnergy-EG20.htm - looks perfect for your needs.

mike


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Planet 1 all day long! If not then Honda! :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont forget the weight issue !!!

I have a B544 and after getting over the shock I had when I went to a weigh bridge the good lady and I indulged in a large amount of "This is not essential so it has to be left behind" rationalisation of what we carry.

( we were just short of 200Kg over on rear axle with empty fresh water and waste tanks!!! ) DONT assume (like I did) that because its an A class Hymer you have a large payload possibility, you dont !!!

Please please check your weight in "running order" before you add anything more !!!! It could save you a big fine (plus your insurance company might not pay out any claim if you are found to be overweight)


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

The 'to Gennie or not to Gennie?' question is one that I have pondered for a long time. But I often wonder if the money is better spent elsewhere. For example if you have a decent inverter you could use the rest of the money to add another leisure battery, convert to LED or even add solar. You say it's for TV etc. You should be OK for a few days if you have a decent leisure battery.

For example I have no Gennie and no solar. I have a 22inch flatscreen with Mac Mini connected and a 500W invertor. This weekend I went to Download Festival where there is no hookup. I arrived Friday afternoon and was out until 11pm but we came back and watched a movie using the invertor for a couple of hours with some (LED) lights running. Lights again Saturday night briefly and on Sunday the TV came in again for no.1 Son while I watched the last bands. No.1 son also didn't have his car charger so I ran the invertor for half an hour to charge his phone up. I ran taps, had a shower and also used the hair dryer once but I couldn't see a dent on the meter.

So I can survive a few days of light use with a bit of tele and if I added solar I'm sure it would be money better spent, weight saved, space saved and (arguably) more environmentally friendly. 

I did a test last week and ran the Mac and screen for 0ver 7 hours with a DVD running in it so I know the limits and have a benchmark. For just TV I'd draw even less. I know with the gennie I'd have power instantly but I'd probably forget the fuel or set the thing on fire or something. I'm considering not asking for EHU the next time I'm on a site to see if I actually need it. As I continue to find the limits of the single battery I have after converting to LED I'm inclined not to bother with another heavy (and noisy) item and another lost cupboard/locker.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

LittleGreyCat said:


> Our B544 doesn't have a rear bed and therefore doesn't have a 'garage' under it to carry loads of stuff in.
> 
> This means the height of anything carried is limited by the depth of the side pods.
> 
> ...


I would not touch a 2 stroke geny, I blame mine for blowing my mains charger unit on my Lunar £ 500 ( covered by warranty thankfully) then the geny blew up. Now use a Honda EU10I expensive but worth I think but everybody has they own view, we live in a free country I think. I dont plug my geny into the van hookup but through a window into a extn block to power the telly & sky box.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Revisiting this topic a couple of years later.

Choice between solar and a genny - much discussed since then but we tend to agree with the "in summer you don't need the extra power and in winter when you do solar can't provide it" camp.

So we are looking again at generators.
We expect to use the MH a reasonable amount in autumn and winter and not necessarily on sites with electric.

We now have two Elecsol 100ah batteries fitted.

The Kipor IG2000 is looking better value at the moment than the IG 1000 but is slightly larger.

Has anyone managed to get one of these in a side locker?

Or tried and failed?

Likewise with the IG 1000?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't help with the generator (not a fan !), but do you travel around much ?

We have a 220ah elecsol and a sterling b2b charger (no solar) and never seem to run out of leccy, even in the middle of winter with the blown heating on regularly. 
Everything is 12v though, no using invertors for hairdryers and the like.

We generally move every three or four days, so the battery does get a regular boost. 
Generally we're back upto 90% charge after an hours drive.

It might be another option for you to consider?


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Generator?*

I fitted a Telair 2500G lpg powered Genny in the side locker that used to hold two 13kg Propane after fitting a gas tank under the bathroom floor. I accept that I have a different van to you a Bessacar 765P. But the reason for writing is to make you aware of what I have found. Whilst the genny is superb when required as it can be started from inside and is very economical. the following may be of interest. As we use the van a lot 45000 miles in three years, I have fitted a total of 6 solar panels two 90 watt and four 40 watt to enable to make the most of the roof space, I have two 110 amp batteries and a battery to battery 50 amp charger, I have wired the Solar panels to the engine battery and also a 2000 watt inverter. As soon as the engine battery is charged the B 2 B charger tops up the leisure batteries. I run the inverter from the engine battery as this is better suited to high drain applications. We manage quite well without hook up and am now considering taking out the genny as we have only run it for three hours this year. Solar panels once fitted are maintenance free no need to carry extra fuel if it is petrol and no noise. I have also put a 100amp relay so that if i slip up and flatten the engine battery I can link to the leisure bank to start the van. so far this has not been needed. So before you buy a generator work out which route to go down I allways cost things out over 10 years to get the best return


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Weldted,

thanks for the information - the important thing to note is that you have fitted six solar panels.

That is a significantly higher capital outlay than a Kipor portable generator for around £375 including VAT and delivery (still researching prices).

On pricing, it looks as though a single panel solar setup of around 100w will cost £4-500.
This makes the generator more flexible (can also use it for DIY etc.) and also cost effective as it wil take a long time to burn £100 worth of fuel.

Different equation if we were thinking of full timing.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

We have an external gas tank and a Kipor IG2000 fits nicely in the side gas locker on our 1994 B644. A couple of lengths of pipe lagging packed around it prevent any movement in transit. There is even room for a 5ltr petrol can, sitting on top of the generator.


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

I thought that I might just add a post to this thread in case Littlegreycat is still pondering, or merely for posterity!

I have a Hymer 644. It could easily carry a generator in the huge garage, though it would have to be restrained from being thrown around when cornering. However, the first owner had a Dometic Tec 29 generator plus petrol tank fitted in a long side locker in the Alko floor. It is started and stopped by an indoor controller. This is a Rolls Royce solution but it's really lovely to use, and will provide 2 kw with ease if required. It's useful for hoovering when off hookup, or using a hairdryer, and of course will recharge the 2 large Elecsol batteries I fitted last year, when required.

The disadvantages of the Dometic is that there is, of course, a bit of noise when in use, though this is soon ignored, and it take away some storage space permanently. Also the silencer in hung underneath and, though towards the rear wheel, can get knocked on uneven ground. Replacing the rubber supports is a pain. Apparently, it's not good practice to use a generator for long periods without a decent load, which just battery recharging doesn't provide.
Any petrol generator must be used with caution due to carbon monoxide risk. I have known three soldiers die from just that in calm weather in German woods, when fumes accumulated.

As an alternative, fitting a solar panel is not a difficult job, or expensive for anyone who is a confident DIY type. The only hard part is deciding on the cable run. I mounted mine forwards on the roof, well away from a roofbox and Sat dish that could shade it. I was able to drop the cable from underneath, through the roof, into a top cupboard, which had cable conduit at the rear. Then it went along that conduit into the wardrobe, down a vertical conduit to the floor, and finally behind the fridge, oven etc and a conduit by the side door, before rising to the the Electrobloc under the driver's side drawers (right hand drive). There I was able to wedge in the solar control box and simply plug it into the electrobloc with cable supplied with it. 

The single, large solar panel works very well indeed and an evening's lighting and TV usage is silently replenished by midday following on most summer days no matter what I am doing. I no longer keep hooked up at home now and my batteries stay at peak charge despite drain from tracker, alarm, radio presets etc. That is until mid November after which the sun is just too low to shine over my garage roof.

I am now in the process of fixing my dashboard 12v socket to give continuous power so that I can keep my hungry smartphone charged when parked up, without running the generator. I tried fuse bridging as described elsewhere but discovered that the only apparently free fuse fed my alarm and tracker. I am now adding a new single wire tap from the Electrobloc, to the socket. 

I am very impressed by the solar panel. There is nothing much to go wrong, it's hazard free, can't run out of fuel and could be doubled up if ever the need arose, though this is unlikely. It was also much cheaper than a generator and makes no noise. If the requirement is simply to recharge batteries, it does the job and can be left to do so whist away from the motorhome, unlike a generator.

Mine is a 90watt panel which I collected from Solar Solutions, Poole along with the Elecsol batteries. They also supplied an extra Gaslow cylinder and all pipes required, though their website doesn't show this now. They were absolutely great to deal with. Despite not fitting it all for me, they provided me me loads of advice, diagrams and labelled components. Of course they also go to shows and provide a mobile fitting service. I thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Vennwood said:


> I've seen gennies mounted on platforms off the tow bar but they have always looked vulnerable to me and likely to be pinched. I guess one way would be to fix a box on to a bike rack and put the genny in there out of sight.


For our B544 we've just bought a Fiamma Ultrabox 360 which has fittings for our Fiamma 'Caryy-Bike' bike rack. Given the 50Kg weight limit for the bike rack and the weight of the box itself (14Kg) this leaves 36Kg of payload. A Honda/Kipor generator will be about 22Kg and the dimensions are such that it will fit upright in the box. So we're going to use the box for the genny, a fuel can and our external silver screens.

We actually do have an underslung LPG tank so we also have the option of using the gas cupboard, However we plan to use the van a lot for long ski trips and we'll need to use gas cylinders some of the time so that's not an practical option for us at the moment.

Rgds
CD


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi uncleswede,
Before you go ahead.

I appreciate that the bike rack and back box might take the weight of a genny, but be careful that all of that weight so far behind the 544 rear axle might put you over the axle weight limit, (although it will lighten the load on the front axle).

Some 544's have a very limited plated weight.

Regards.
Roger


----------

